# Quick Question



## Mike650 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Board .I was just wondering i have a Radeon Pro 9800 128 MB 2.66 p 4 512 mb's ram and a 80gig hard drive .
How long is the process for the ATI Tool to find the limts .Is this something i need to plan to have time for or does it complete with in a few minutes
Thanks for any info you can give me 
Mike


----------



## zealot`grr (Jan 2, 2005)

the more time you can devote to it, the better


----------

